# Planning to apply for Canada PR with Express Entry Process, Need help in division mak



## Adityaonwork (Sep 6, 2015)

Brief Background

Senior business analyst ,Engineer + MBA (IT) , 6 Years of IT exp in software development , Business analysis, pre sales , Project managemet 

Brief Backgroud (Wife) : software engineer , Engineer with 7 yr of exp in mainframes 

Will be staying with a friend in Canada till the time job is figured out.

Planning to start jib search from Toronto

Queries need guidance on

1. Place to start for job searchin IT 
2. Do immigrants get interview calls once in Canada
3. Job scenrio in IT management side 
4. What are the chances to land up a job with current credentials


----------



## Adityaonwork (Sep 6, 2015)

Sorry meant dicision making in the heading


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Do you have a visa allowing you to work in Canada?


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Adityaonwork said:


> 2. Do immigrants get interview calls once in Canada


Depends on the person and whether an employer is interested in interviewing you.




> 3. Job scenrio in IT management side


What does this even mean? It makes little sense.




> 4. What are the chances to land up a job with current credentials



Too broad a question.


----------



## Adityaonwork (Sep 6, 2015)

*3. Job scenrio in IT management side*

Thanks Guys for quick replies.

Basically want to understand , Can i find job for Project Management , Pre Sales , Business analyst kind of roles in Toronto.

Also, What are some of the job portals for Job search ?


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Adityaonwork said:


> Can i find job for Project Management , Pre Sales , Business analyst kind of roles in Toronto.



Nobody can answer that. Plenty of those jobs exist here but there are thousands of candidates already in the country. Unless you bring something truly unique to the table why would a company hire you over someone who is already here and who likely has both a Canadian education (it is very likely that your education will not be considered as being equivalent to a Canadian education) and Canadian work experience?


----------



## phoenixAdept (Jun 22, 2013)

Adityaonwork, I'd recommend you wait to reply until someone who has actually been in your situation previously responds with relevant answers to your query. Chances of that happening here are slim, admittedly.

There's no need to get influenced by deflective inanities in the meantime.


----------



## viv101 (Aug 27, 2015)

Right.
i'll be following this thread as I'm almost in the same boat as Aditya.
though I would be also interested in knowing the prospects of SAP project manager



phoenixAdept said:


> Adityaonwork, I'd recommend you wait to reply until someone who has actually been in your situation previously responds with relevant answers to your query. Chances of that happening here are slim, admittedly.
> 
> There's no need to get influenced by deflective inanities in the meantime.


----------

